

How  iPad's Pulse App Creators Applied Design Thinking to Their Business - inovica
http://www.fastcompany.com/1687400/5-design-tips-from-ipads-pulse-app-creators-and-stanford-design-school?partner=homepage_newsletter

======
egb
Pulse is an RSS Reader as re-imagined through design goggles. What other
mundane apps deserve the same treatment?

